# Rocky Patel Vintage, 1990 0r 1992?



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

I wanted to pick up some of these tasty treats. I was reading reviews, and the reviews for the 1990's seem way better than the 1992. Anyone tried both that can verify that the 1990 is the way to go? They sound really tasty, I want to pick up a bundle of the 2nd's off CI.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Vintage 90. I keep a whole humidor filled with these. I've tried the 92's and they just don't give me what I want. I buy a lot of the seconds and can't tell the difference between the two so buy and smoke with confidence.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

vwaaddict said:


> I wanted to pick up some of these tasty treats. I was reading reviews, and the reviews for the 1990's seem way better than the 1992. Anyone tried both that can verify that the 1990 is the way to go? They sound really tasty, I want to pick up a bundle of the 2nd's off CI.


I had/have both and both are good
I tend to reach for the 90 before the 92

I do like the 90 seconds from CI,


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I think that you will find that it is a matter of personal taste. I wish I could draw a comparison for you; however, I don't have the experience to do so. I have smoked a 1990 Churchill that was excellent. I have also recently smoked a 1992 Robusto and did not think so greatly of it with the caveat that I don't think I let it rest long enough after delivery. I am looking forward to comparing the 2 as I now have some of each resting in the humi.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the 90's better then the 92's.

If you like Robusto's I think this is the way to go

Rocky Patel Vintage '90 Robusto 10-Pack - Cigars International


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Gary and Al for the opinion on the 2nds, I'm going to pick up a bundle.


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a 1990 Robusto resting in my humi. Never smoked one and I have resisted the urge thus far. Its got a week rest on it from the B&M.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll throw my hat in the ring on the 92 side. I like the 90's just fine, however.

I've seen a few photos of 92's lately that look like they have black instead of dark red bands. Anyone know if they changes the labels for the newer releases?


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Is there a size that is particularly better with the 1990? I was thinking Robustos, but what about the Torpedo or Toro? I wouldn't mind the longer size for fishing or golfing.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Add one more in the "I prefer the 92" column. The 90s are good but there is somthing about the 92 I like better.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Space Ace said:


> I'll throw my hat in the ring on the 92 side. I like the 90's just fine, however.
> 
> I've seen a few photos of 92's lately that look like they have black instead of dark red bands. Anyone know if they changes the labels for the newer releases?


The 92's I recieved about 2 week ago have the black band.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

I have two Churchill's each of the 1990, 1992 and 1999, that have been resting since august. I'll let you know how each are when it's not 7º outside 

Review wise, I've had the 1990 robusto, and I thought it was pretty great. I am a big fan of Sumatra wrappers though, so I imagine I'll like the 1992 as well, I just haven't had a chance to try one yet.


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

I enjoy both vintages equally. These have been one of my favorite cigars for a long time. These seem to always deliver a consistent, tasty, enjoyable smoke. Hand me either one and I'm a happy man.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't think you can beat the 92 torpedo. I've tried both and really don't like the 90 - seem drier and woodier to me, while the 92 is richer and has a fruity flavor. Just me perhaps.


----------



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

If you like connecticuts, try the 1999 vintage

i just finished one and it tastes like almonds and butter.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I also prefer the 92's, but the 90's are good too. Will have to track down some seconds as Cigary suggested.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

1990 all day long. Other than the Edge, Im not a huge RP fan, but the 90 is a cigar I can always enjoy. The wrapper on the 92 tastes rough and immature to me.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

'92 is my favorite of the two, but the '99 is my favorite overall.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

im smoking a 92 churchill right now, and have a 90 in my humi. 
this is my first smoke in this line and i find it quite tasty!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Both in torpedo if possible, the black bands I got some they taste the same.

The only consistent RP other than the Decade I like.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the 90 and 92 both pretty equally. both are very good smokes. The 99 is also a good smoke and one I reach for when I'm in the mood for something lighter. About the band colors, I was in my local B&M yesterday and noticed the black bands on the 92 when I asked the owner about it he told me they just changed the color of the bands.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Definitely have to vote for the 1990 churchills. One of my favorites.


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

I got a '90 in the humi resting. It's been in there for about 2 months and so far i've been able to resist its tasty goodness.


----------



## wilsonlaker (Dec 2, 2009)

rp vintage 90 and 92 are 2 of my favorite smokes prefer the toro and torpedo size.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the 92's


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

I picked up a 1990 Petite Corona tonight.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

I have been trying to find a deal on some of these. I really want to try them both. I was looking on CBId for some 5pk seconds but they keep going for more than i want to spend on it. So ill wait and take my time until the perfect opportunity comes along..


----------



## joshrich0 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have read a lot on these sticks and the sound pretty good but have not got around to trying them. I am a fan of the Decade's though. How do the Vintage's compare with the Decades?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have all 3
and all are good

I always have Decades in the cooler

I would rank them
1. Decade
2. 90
3. 92

The decade gives me a better essence of "woodsy semi sweet chocolate",,
if there is such a thing.............
just .02


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

I've got a couple of each in the humi. Haven't tried any of them yet. I'll have to effort them to the front of the line. From what I've read the 1990 is stronger than the 1992.


----------



## joshrich0 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Al!!
On a side note, i noticed the EGA Avatar. Are you in the Marines?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

"Once One, Always One


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

joshrich0 said:


> Thanks Al!!
> On a side note, i noticed the EGA Avatar. Are you in the Marines?


PM me your Addy.....


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i buy 1990 almost every bulk buy i make. the 1990 is better imho. but not by too much. i prefer there churchill the best. got a little bit of a pepper taste to it that i really like, goes great with a coke, or some johnny walker.


----------

